# Your opinions about that report that talk about How to double your gains PLZ



## mosafer (Jul 10, 2014)

*Your opinions about that report that talk about body building PLZ*

Hello guys i want to ask you about if i create a pdf report That talks about the principles of bodybuilding if it will work ..
Those are the main titles of My report :
Not Keeping A Training Diary
Training Beyond Failure
Setting Outcome Goals Instead Of Performance Goals
WHAT‟S BETTER? FREE WEIGHTS OR MACHINES?
HOW CAN I GET 6 PACK ABS?
HOW MUCH PROTEIN DO I NEED EVERY DAY?
WHAT CAN I DO TO GAIN WEIGHT?
WHAT EVERY BEGINNER SHOULD KNOW BUT PROBABLY DOESN'T
Training Supplements
AdvancedTraining Techniques
Conclusion




So what do you think ? Tnx for help guys.Plz give me all your opinions and what the most of bodybuilders need to because i'm so if that report gonna work


----------



## mosafer (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello guys i want to ask you about if i create a pdf report That talks about the principles of bodybuilding if it will work ..
Those are the main titles of My report :
Not Keeping A Training Diary
Training Beyond Failure
Setting Outcome Goals Instead Of Performance Goals
WHAT‟S BETTER? FREE WEIGHTS OR MACHINES?
HOW CAN I GET 6 PACK ABS?
HOW MUCH PROTEIN DO I NEED EVERY DAY?
WHAT CAN I DO TO GAIN WEIGHT?
WHAT EVERY BEGINNER SHOULD KNOW BUT PROBABLY DOESN'T
Training Supplements
AdvancedTraining Techniques
Conclusion




So what do you think ? Tnx for help guys.Plz give me all your opinions and what the most of bodybuilders need to because i'm so if that report gonna work


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 10, 2014)

All 3 of your posts have been copy/pasted verbatim, even the frowny faces in the titles.

Are you really rolling out with a training guide or just spamming the board?

What are your qualifications for writing such a comprehensive guide?


----------



## stonetag (Jul 10, 2014)

I believe your question has been answered ron! lol The second one anyway.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a few questions and comments... See below.



mosafer said:


> Hello guys i want to ask you about if i create a pdf report That talks about the principles of bodybuilding if it will work ..
> Those are the main titles of My report :
> Not Keeping A Training Diary  *Why not keep a training diary?  I mean I don't but I feel like I probably should...*
> Training Beyond Failure*I'm not sure how you can train beyond failure... For me, I train to failure, but anything after a failure rep is asking for injury.  (Which I have also done)*
> ...


----------

